# Pheasant Hunting websites



## shaky legs 2 (Feb 28, 2006)

I hunted in North Dakota for the first time this past year and was very impressed with the bird population. I have hunted Iowa and Minnesota since 1968 and this past year was able to hunt in both Dakotas as well. My question is this: Are there other forums/websites for pheasant hunting in North Dakota that you visit besides this one? Thanks in advance for your responses.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

No. :beer:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

No!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Not if you are just talking about the Dakotas there aren't. :eyeroll:


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Here's one for South Dakota (that's where all the birds are anyway)

http://www.pheasantcountry.com/forums/ :lol:


----------



## shaky legs 2 (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks guys for all the responses. I would have to disagree with the statement that all the birds are in South Dakota.


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

have to agree with Griffman, I wouldnt bother to hunt in ND, all the birds are in SD, definately hunt in SD definately, I wouldnt even bother to get a ND liscense

:-?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

griffman said:


> Here's one for South Dakota (that's where all the birds are anyway)
> 
> http://www.pheasantcountry.com/forums/ :lol:


Yep I'd have to agree with Griff also... the birds become so wild in ND that many migrate down to SD after the resident opener...

Your best bet will be down there....


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm not going to say ND has more than SD, but....I shot 62 pheasnts all on public land in ND this year. These were all within 5 miles of my residence. I do live in the Southern part of SD, but there are many opportunities to hunt, for free in ND.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

I hunted ND, SD, and IA last fall and had the best hunting in MN.


----------



## shaky legs 2 (Feb 28, 2006)

That must be what happened to the walleye fishing in Minnesota. They all migrated to Canada.


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

I think some of them boys are pulling your Shakey Legs 2 :roll:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

As far as the pheasant hunting goes in North Dakota, my first choice would be the Pembina area and after that I would head to South Dakota!


----------



## shaky legs 2 (Feb 28, 2006)

DJRooster said:


> As far as the pheasant hunting goes in North Dakota, my first choice would be the Pembina area and after that I would head to South Dakota!


Nice Try DJ. I grew up in the Grand Forks area and have been to Pembina.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

DJRooster said:


> As far as the pheasant hunting goes in North Dakota, my first choice would be the Pembina area and after that I would head to South Dakota!


Hmmm yeah I seem to remember that they released a whole bunch of those large Schzewuan Ring Neck Pheasants up that way... I heard they really took off and are now becoming a nuisance! You heard about that DJ?

Word has it that some areas of Pembina and Cavalier county are overrun with those nasty ditch carp!

Or wasn't I supposed to let everyone on this site in on that secret? 

Ryan

.


----------



## shaky legs 2 (Feb 28, 2006)

I thought it was wild Turkeys North of Grand Forks that flew across the Red River to Oslo Minnesota. I guess I'll just stay in the Mott - Regent area although there aren't as many birds there as in South Dakota or Pembina


----------



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

as far as Schzewuan Ring Neck Pheasants are concern... it comes down to having the right call and decoys.


----------

